# Wintertime Trout Tactics...DOA Shrimp



## jackstraw (Jan 3, 2011)

Here's our latest blog, hope you enjoy...

http://capt-tim.blogspot.com/2012/01/wintertime-trout-tacticsdoa-shrimp.html


----------



## Wilbur (Jan 17, 2011)

I guess I need to give DOAs another chance. I never had much luck with them, but maybe I've been working them too much.


----------



## jasonh1903 (Aug 6, 2010)

I finally figured out how to work the DOAs for the first time last week. Caught 5 trout and missed about twice as many. Like the blog says, they have to be worked SLOW. I'll be using them much more from now on. Any advice on using the DOA terror eyes?


----------



## jackstraw (Jan 3, 2011)

jasonh1903 said:


> Any advice on using the DOA terror eyes?


Two or three short little hops, then a pause. They work great on docks.


----------



## Kayakbob (Dec 18, 2011)

I have used this poping cork from No Slack Tackle in Mobile with a natural DOA shrimp on a three foot leader on our Baldwin County Rivers. Water was very clear and used 6lb test line caught some reds up to about 6 lbs and many trout. Pop it slow and the DOA will follow very naturaly. Fish the DOA on the bottom slow in the middle of the river in deep water again secret is super slow. KaBob


----------

